# Rescued Rock Pigeon for Adoption



## pigeon2016 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi there, I have a special needs rock pigeon, pretty purple iridescent colors. I think he's male not positive, I've only had him a week. He's feral, found him on my doorstep last Sunday with part of his wing torn off, he'll never fly again. Been taking good care of him and he seems to be healing. I can't keep him and need to find him a good home. He seems like he'd be pretty easily tamed. Held him a lot the first 3 days, now he's feeling better he's a little skittish but think he'd become tame easily with time and patience. I'm in Utah, I see others here have ways to ship them and not sure how that works, maybe someone can give suggestions on that. If interested please pm me and lets see if we can figure something out.  
I'll post a pick soon!


----------



## pigeon2016 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Pics*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty pigeon and I would like to see a picture of the injured wing if you could do that and what are you feeding it and how are you caring for it...Thanks..


----------



## pigeon2016 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Pic injured wing*








Hello, here's a pic of his injured wing side. Didn't know what to feed him so went to IMF open bins and got a little bit of all the seeds and grains and mixed them up. He picks out what he likes. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2803&pictureid=28126


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You have done a wonderful job with him and what kind of medicine have you put on the wing? He is a pretty pigeon and I would adopt him if you can "fly" him here. I suggest you check with Delta airlines in regard to "Delta Dash" and see what you can learn about shipping. This will cost you about 100 dollars to fly him plus a avian vet visit to fill out paperwork for the flight. It would take him a few hours to get here but the airline could fill you in on this and let us know what you decide. I would pick him up at Delta here in Denver CO... You could put some Silvadene on the sore wing and you could get this from a avian vet.. This is a water based lotion that has some antibacterial and antiseptic value to the lotion and keeps it soft and not too dry as to promote healing. Yes I will adopt your birdie but you have to do the leg work on the "Flight arrangements" ...I will pm you my e-mail address..

This next writing is only wrote because I am a worry wort. This pigeon is eating and drinking on its own--leave it do this by giving it options of plenty of water and food . Please do not try to hand feed this birdie because their mouths are arranged very different than other birds and they have a air supply in the back of their tongue and if you force feed it they could what they call "aspirate" and "die" by lack of oxygen. Only two birds have this type of arrangement with their mouths---Doves and Pigeons. If you have to give it water then "outline the outside of its beak with water with your fingers and let it suck it up on its own and it will do this and do not get it in the nostrils. Or stick its beak in water and let it suck up the water on its own--Pigeons and Doves suck and do not tilt their heads back like other birdies to get water. I am assuming that you already know this but because I am a worry wort I decided to add it to this posting...Happy Reading...lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pigeon2016 You have two or three threads started or continued and if you stay on this one thread if might be better. for I posted a reply and will not use the other threads. Just updating this now to bring this thread up top...Read the post before this one that I posted and this gets us up to date. lol lol


----------



## pigeon2016 (Mar 22, 2016)

*@C.Hert*

Hello, thank you so much for the offer to take him (named Hope) for now. 
I wish I had the funds to fly him to you but I don't. I'm disabled myself and on very limited income. I haven't given him any medicine, oral or external yet. I have cleaned the would with warm water only. There is a kind gentleman here from the board who contacted me and is shipping some antibiotics to me though and should be here today. I'm so in awe and appreciative of the beautiful, warm hearted people here. It gives me back my faith in humanity. I was thinking that if any of the wonderful pigeon / dove people here would like to contribute to his welfare: medicine, vet or shipping costs that would be a huge help. If any here are interested in contributing to his welfare and travel expenses via paypal, pm me and I'll send you my info. Maybe with the help of this village we can get him safely to a wonderful new home 

C.Hert, on feeding him. He drank water on his own from my hand the first two days, now he's drinking and eating on his own. I never tried to force feed him and I'm glad I didn't have to try. I never knew this about birds and their mouths so I guess that's a good thing. 

I also thought I'd mention he is no longer all puffed up. He does that a little only when startled or afraid. His feathers are smoothed down now. He walks around the cage easily but he does tuck one foot up, there is one toe that looks like it was injured too, but doesn't look bad at all, he does stand on that foot, just not as long. I'll all posted on any news. Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions, you're all so kind, it really warms my heart! -Marcia


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful post about your pigeon and good luck with him in finding him or her just the right home. My funds are low as well and I cannot take the "other end" expense at this time and I am hoping that someone in your area will adopt and care for him with a nice home. Hoping everything works out well for everyone.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live, so people near you can think about adopting Hope?


----------

